# I killed 1 of my babies



## pepsiandjac (Aug 13, 2015)

Decided to change shed around , because the small torts had the big enclosure and the big torts were in a smaller part.
Bought all new topsoil (1000 litres)so as not to cross contaminate anything,but when i was shoveling out the Tunisian torts part i found an egg that i must have hit with the spade.
She has never laid eggs in this part before,otherwise I would have been really careful,I did find another egg but dont think its fertile, I was devastated,


----------



## dmmj (Aug 13, 2015)

not to get into an ethical debate but you can't kil an egg


----------



## leigti (Aug 13, 2015)

I'm sorry. Don't beat yourself up. It was an accident.


----------



## dmmj (Aug 13, 2015)

also no guarantee it's fertile


----------



## mike taylor (Aug 13, 2015)

It happened because you were being a good Tortoise keeper . So move on she'll lay again soon . I did the same thing with some red foot eggs . I've been trying to produce some offspring but no luck yet .


----------



## Jodie (Aug 13, 2015)

Sorry. That's very unfortunate. I worry about that all the time. Don't beat yourself up.


----------



## Mantissa3 (Aug 15, 2015)

That hurts - I'm so very sorry for your loss, but I echo what others have said here. Small comfort to have these words when your heart is broken and you are grieving, I know, but this happened because you were involved in actively loving and keeping your herd. Hoping you find peace about this incident soon, It's really tough,
Karen


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 15, 2015)

I think most of us who get eggs from our tortoises have had a similar experience once or twice. I know this doesn't make you feel better, because it feels awful when it happens, but just know that you are not alone.


----------



## Careym13 (Aug 15, 2015)

I'm sorry this happened to you. But like others have said, don't beat yourself up. Think of it this way: in the wild, not all of the eggs will hatch. Many get broken, eaten or just don't make it to fruition for one reason or another. In captivity it is easier to reduce risks, but even then there will be some losses. Just try to focus on the others and keep doing what you do


----------



## johnsonnboswell (Aug 15, 2015)

Years back, my cat got into one of the habitats & used it as a litter box - slashing 9 eggs. I didn't know the old cat could jump that high or that eggs were there or that I had a breeding pair. Not a happy moment.


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 15, 2015)

Sorry to have just read your sad post. *TRY *to take it easy: you did not do it deliberately.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 15, 2015)

So sorry.
Just an accident but know you must feel awful.
These things happen, sadly.


----------



## turtlelady80 (Aug 29, 2015)

Yikes...these things happen. Not a guarantee that it would have hatched out. Don't beat yourself up. I'm sorry that that happened


----------

